# Housing adult and baby rabbits together?



## Number1Sticky (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm wondering if I can house my adult and baby rabbit together.

Right now I have almost 6 year old female spayed mini Rex. She's a very calm sweet rabbit. In about a month I'll be getting a new baby bunny. I'm not sure if it's a male or female yet. I do plan on getting it fixed at about 6 months.

Any suggestions?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Sep 29, 2013)

Probably not a good idea. They may seem to get along at first, but once baby starts hitting puberty you may end up with fighting. Better to start them both in separate cages, then look at bonding once the baby is 5-6 months old (and spayed/neutered as you're planning).

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Number1Sticky (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok thanks. I will wait till I get my new bunny fixed.


----------



## littleunicorn_blog (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello, 
I got a question too! :bunny19

I have two boys, they are brothers and are now almost five months old. They really love each other, although I really think, they are in puberty now, because they have started mounting eachother. :spintongue :bunny17

I thought about maybe housing another baby bunny with the brothers when I am moving in a new apartment. :happyrabbit: But that would be in about one year or two years. Is the distance between their ages to big to put them together? 




:rabbithop click here for my homepage littleunicorn.webnode.com click here for my homepage :brown-bunny


----------



## whiskylollipop (Oct 4, 2013)

littleunicorn_blog said:


> Hello,
> I got a question too! :bunny19
> 
> I have two boys, they are brothers and are now almost five months old. They really love each other, although I really think, they are in puberty now, because they have started mounting eachother. :spintongue :bunny17
> ...



No matter the difference in age, introducing a new bunny to a bonded pair is always a big risk. As said above, even if they get along at first, when the baby hits puberty things could change very fast. If the situation gets violent, the bond between the brothers could even break, and then you'll have three separate buns to house. It's best to try it with all neutered/spayed buns, instead of a baby.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 4, 2013)

littleunicorn_blog said:


> Hello,
> I got a question too! :bunny19
> 
> I have two boys, they are brothers and are now almost five months old. They really love each other, although I really think, they are in puberty now, because they have started mounting eachother. :spintongue :bunny17
> ...




With the 2 boys you have now, be sure to keep a close eye. The mounting may just be a precursor to more serious disagreements. Those hormones could cause them to have a falling out. You'll want to separate them if they begin fighting. 
The general rule of thumb is that unless they've lasted together through about 9 months of age or have been neutered and bonded, then it isn't accurate to assume they are 'bonded.'
As to getting a third, it's as whiskylolipop said, the intro of a third bun always comes with the risk of destroying a current bond. If one decides to introduce a third, knowing the risks, it's best for that bun to be already fixed.


----------



## littleunicorn_blog (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks to you, whiskylollipop and blue eyes. 

I know have to think about housing a new rabbit. I would LOVE to have a third one, but in case that I might break the bonding between the brothers, and they really love each other, I think, its not a very good idea. hwell:

But thanks everyone! :thanks:





:rabbithop click here for my homepage www.littleunicorn.webnode.com click here for my homepage :brown-bunny


----------



## ladysown (Oct 8, 2013)

is your baby bun the opposite gender?

If so, you might want to get a much bigger cage that is brand new to both and put them together. Or even with a divider in the middle until you can judge how your 6 year old will handle the change.

If you do a larger cage with a divider in it, I would switch the sides they are on every day.

NOW... before you introduce them Do a FULL one month isolation period. You want to make sure new bun doesn't have anything 6 year old bun could catch. that means handling your 6 year old first and then changing your clothes and washing your hands etc before handling your new bun. You need to be serious about this... also keeping new bun well away from old bun.


----------

